# o piuttosto



## Crocodile28

Salve, ho un dubbio sul ''piuttosto'' preceduto dalla ''o''. Sul Sabatino Colletti leggo quanto segue: <<Piuttosto preceduto da _o_, equivale a “o meglio”, “anzi”: _scrivigli un biglietto, o piuttosto vai a trovarlo_; si usa anche tra due elementi all'interno della stessa frase: _ti aspetto stasera, o piuttosto domani sera_>>. Quel ''piuttosto'' può significare ''al limite'' o ''al massimo''? Ad esempio:<<scrivigli un biglietto, o al massimo vai a trovarlo>>.
Inoltre, quella ''o'' non pone comunque una scelta fra due alternative con il piuttosto che funge da rafforzativo verso la seconda scelta?
Ad esempio: <<Preferirei andare a mare, o piuttosto in piscina>>, il piuttosto non fa presumere che si è più inclini alla seconda scelta, andando quindi a rafforzare la congiunzione disgiuntiva?


----------



## ohbice

Io sono per l'alternativa, con il secondo elemento preferenziale. Escluderei "al limite", che mi sembra possa introdurre una seconda scelta deteriore.
Certo che il Sabatini Coletti ne sa più di me


----------



## Crocodile28

ohbice said:


> Io sono per l'alternativa, con il secondo elemento preferenziale. Escluderei "al limite", che mi sembra possa introdurre una seconda scelta deteriore.
> Certo che il Sabatini Coletti ne sa più di me


Quindi secondo te se la seconda scelta è migliore della seconda, può assumere il significato di ''al massimo'' o ''al limite''? Sul sito della Crusca, cercando di spiegare la nascita del ''piuttosto che'' con valore disgiuntivo, viene fatto quest'esempio:  «Andremo a Vienna in treno o in aereo». In questo caso le due alternative semplicemente si bilanciano. Se variamo la frase rafforzando il semplice _o_ con l'aggiunta dell'avverbio _piuttosto_: «Andremo a Vienna in treno o piuttosto in aereo», chi ci ascolta può cogliere una tendenziale inclinazione per la seconda delle due soluzioni, quella dell'aereo.


----------



## giovannino

Sono d’accordo con ohbice. Come dice il Sabatini Coletti “o piuttosto” corrisponde a “o meglio”, “anzi”. “Al limite” e “al massimo” hanno un altro significato.


----------



## ohbice

Crocodile28 said:


> Quindi secondo te se la seconda scelta è migliore della seconda, può assumere il significato di ''al massimo'' o ''al limite''?


No, ho già detto di no.
Andiamo a Roma in treno, o piuttosto in aereo - >  l'aereo è meglio
Andiamo a Roma in treno, o al limite in bicicletta - > la bicicletta è peggio, è la classica ruota di scorta.


----------



## Crocodile28

ohbice said:


> No, ho già detto di no.
> Andiamo a Roma in treno, o piuttosto in aereo - >  l'aereo è meglio
> Andiamo a Roma in treno, o al limite in bicicletta - > la bicicletta è peggio, è la classica ruota di scorta.


Scusami non avevo capito, grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## Starless74

Anche Treccani lo spiega bene:
«Preceduto da _o_ equivale a «o meglio» e serve a introdurre un’ipotesi *più probabile*, un’espressione *più propria* a confronto di altra già espressa: _verrà_, _o piuttosto manderà qualcuno a rappresentarlo_; _dalla parte dalla quale io ti favello_, _è notte_,_ come tu vedi_, _o piuttosto non vedi_ (Leopardi)».​


----------



## francisgranada

ohbice said:


> Andiamo a Roma in treno, o piuttosto in aereo - >  l'aereo è meglio
> Andiamo a Roma in treno, o al limite in bicicletta - > la bicicletta è peggio, è la classica ruota di scorta.


Secondo me "piuttosto_" a priori _indica una soluzione relativamente "migliore" o "preferibile", cioè per me non significa "al limite" ..... Dipende dal contesto, ovviamente, comunque mi sembra così, indipendentemente dalla presenza o assenza della parola "o". (Forse mi sbaglio ....)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me "piuttosto_" a priori _indica una soluzione relativamente "migliore" o "preferibile", cioè per me non significa "al limite"


E' esattamente il contrario, temo.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Potrebbe significare un' ulteriore riflessione?


----------



## Armodio

Paul, davvero un'interpretazione peculiare la tua.

_Piuttosto_ significa quello che ha scritto Francis.

_Mangio piuttosto la pastasciutta che la carne.
Mangio la pastasciutta piuttosto che la carne._

C'è sempre un'idea di preferenza. La posizione varia, come vedete, e quindi non deve ingannare.
E non cambia il senso neppure se scriviamo _o piuttosto _parafrasabile con un _o preferibilmente.  _
Basta non confondersi tra _o piuttosto _e _piuttosto che_: nella prima la preferenza ricade sul secondo membro, nella seconda sul primo: 

_mangi la pastasciutta o piuttosto (=o preferisci) la carne?
mangio la pastasciutta piuttosto che (=la preferisco a) la carne _

L'avverbiale _al limite _indica una concessione, a sé stessi o agli altri, o l'ultima soluzione tra quelle che si hanno in mente.


----------



## ohbice

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Potrebbe significare un' ulteriore riflessione?


Direi che per rispondere servirebbe un contesto...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"Potremmo andare in maccchina, o piuttosto in taxi." (l'idea d'andare in taxi viene allo spirito dopo quella d'andare in macchina). (Non sono italiano.)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Armodio said:


> Mangio piuttosto la pastasciutta che la carne.
> Mangio la pastasciutta piuttosto che la carne.


Esempio perfetto. Peccato tu ti sia "dimenticato" la " o " che fa tutta la differenza del mondo.

_Mi presti la tua auto? O piuttosto preferisci prestarmi la bicicletta?_

Si, in effetti la bicicletta è una "soluzione migliore" dell'auto...


----------



## Armodio

Paul, forse scrivo indarno. Il tuo è comunque l'equivalente di uno degli esempi che ho illustrato e spiegato sopra:
_vuoi mangiare la pastasciutta O PIUTTOSTO (=O PREFERISCI) la carne? _Potrei anche scrivere in maniera sarcastica _mi riaccompagni in auto O PIUTTOSTO PREFERISCI farmi fare una scarpinata di 5 km?_ Ma nulla cambia alla semantica di _piuttosto_ che hai messo in dubbio a Francis.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me "piuttosto_" a priori _indica una soluzione relativamente *"migliore" o "preferibile"*


questa affermazione è semplicemente non vera, inesatta.


Armodio said:


> mangi la pastasciutta O PIUTTOSTO (=O PREFERISCI) la carne?


o mi stai dicendo che la carne è *"migliore" o "preferibile" *alla pasta?
o piuttosto/ o invece / in alternativa, che in questo esempio hanno lo stesso identico significato, non indicano un bel niente a priori.
Posso costruire un esempio nel quale l'alternativa proposta è *"migliore" o "preferibile"?*
Certo, ma è il contesto che lo stabilisce e non certo a priori.

Prendiamo il treno o piuttosto preferisci spendere di più ma viaggiare comodamente in aereo?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> questa affermazione è semplicemente non vera, inesatta.
> 
> o mi stai dicendo che la carne è *"migliore" o "preferibile" *alla pasta?
> o piuttosto/ o invece / in alternativa, che in questo esempio hanno lo stesso identico significato, non indicano un bel niente a priori.
> Posso costruire un esempio nel quale l'alternativa proposta è *"migliore" o "preferibile"?*
> Certo, ma è il contesto che lo stabilisce e non certo a priori.
> 
> Prendiamo il treno o piuttosto preferisci spendere di più ma viaggiare comodamente in aereo?


Anche secondo me "piuttosto" indica un'alternativa preferibile. Forse nell'intervento di @francisgranada il termine fuorviante è "a priori". Si tratta non di un'alternativa migliore in assoluto ma da un determinato punto di vista.
Es.
Vuoi andare al ristorante o piuttosto mangiare un panino?
Qui l'alternativa panino è posta come migliore. Magari non c'è tempo di andare al ristorante o per un qualsiasi altro motivo.
È vero che si sente spesso usare "piuttosto" col valore neutro di "oppure" ma questo è un uso deviato e non accettabile del termine.


ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> "Potremmo andare in maccchina, o piuttosto in taxi." (l'idea d'andare in taxi viene allo spirito dopo quella d'andare in macchina). (Non sono italiano.)


L'uso è corretto. Personalmente preferirei dire "..o meglio ancora in taxi".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sicuramente "a priori" non è corretto. E' proprio quell'affermazione (_a priori _indica una soluzione relativamente *"migliore" o "preferibile"*) che non mi trova d'accordo.


Pietruzzo said:


> Vuoi andare al ristorante o piuttosto mangiare un panino?
> Qui l'alternativa panino è posta come migliore.


Non capisco cosa intendi per "migliore". In che senso "mangiare un panino" è migliore che "andare al ristorante"?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non capisco cosa intendi per "migliore". In che senso "mangiare un panino" è migliore che "andare al ristorante"


Mi dispiace. Avendo riletto il mio intervento  ritengo di essermi spiegato a sufficienza.


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Si tratta non di un'alternativa migliore in assoluto ma da un determinato punto di vista.


E' per questo che ho scritto _ ' .... *relativamente *"migliore" o "preferibile" '  _

(Lo dico solo per spiegarmi meglio ....)


----------



## Armodio

Appunto, Francis. _Piuttosto_ è da valutare a seconda delle prospettive, dei gusti, del sotteso o esplicito senso ironico o sarcastico, ma sempre _piuttosto _è. Posso usarlo anche per introdurre una proposizione avversativa (_piuttosto che allenarsi ha battuto la fiacca= ha piuttosto battuto la fiacca che provveduto ad allenarsi= la preferenza è caduta sull'ozio invece che sull'impegno)._


----------

